# New owner question Grandview Las Vegas



## daggr63 (Apr 11, 2013)

We just bought a 1 br week 32 at the Grandview (obviously we realize now we paid too much but c'est la vie).  I am a bit confused after doing some research, it appears the Grandview is on a points system but the paperwork we have from the sale indicates we are on a weeks system when we finally get registered with RCI.  I know the directory for RCI shows Grandview as points so it is confusing.  Anyone out there know anything about this?  Also if someone has access to RCI can you look and tell me the TPU for week 32 at the Grandview?
Thanks, wish I had found Tug earlier and saved some cash but will try to make lemonade out of the deal now.


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 11, 2013)

daggr63 said:


> We just bought a 1 br week 32 at the Grandview (obviously we realize now we paid too much but c'est la vie).  I am a bit confused after doing some research, it appears the Grandview is on a points system but the paperwork we have from the sale indicates we are on a weeks system when we finally get registered with RCI.  I know the directory for RCI shows Grandview as points so it is confusing.  Anyone out there know anything about this?  Also if someone has access to RCI can you look and tell me the TPU for week 32 at the Grandview?
> Thanks, wish I had found Tug earlier and saved some cash but will try to make lemonade out of the deal now.



Grandview is on the RCI points system, but that does not replace the RCI weeks system they are on as well. They will try to make you pay $3-5K to "upgrade" to points if you are on the weeks system the first time you visit the property. Its a pretty standard comment on here that its a waste of money to upgrade to points when you can easily buy another GV property on ebay already on the points system for $1-1000 depending on the week.

I purchased mine on Ebay and it already on the points system but am still waiting for access to RCI... Several TUG users have expressed being on the point system and then reverting their property back to the Weeks system because they found little benefit in RCI Points. So you may be fortunate in a way to be on the weeks system since there is no additional membership fee like there is for points.

How long ago did you buy at GV? Are you outside the rescission time period?


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 11, 2013)

yes we are outside the window but we will make the best of the situation.  We plan on making the best out of the situation and hopefully we can utilize RCI to make some exchanges (as well as return to vegas since we love it out there).  Thanks for the response, I appreciate it.


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 11, 2013)

Grandview is a great resort, gold crown rated with low yearly dues. We love it there as we have used units owned by family which lead us to purchase there. Keep up that positive attitude because in the end you chose a good resort and by leveraging TUG you can come up on some nice exchanges.

Good luck!


----------



## chwclark (Apr 11, 2013)

*in the same boat*

We are pretty much in the same boat... bought from the developer at Grandview and paid WAY too much.  Been reading and asking tons of questions on TUG and I'm discovering some things I never knew.  So stick around.  People here are really friendly and resourceful.  They've answered every question I asked, even the straightforward borderline dumb ones


----------



## Justthefacts (Apr 17, 2013)

*Points points points*

I assume that people who revert back to weeks don't know how to use their timeshare.  Points are wonderful. Grand view is a great property . I go there frequently and have had a spectacular experience every time. Even if you stay weeks you said you love Vegas and its nice to have peace and quiet right next to all the action and noise. 

I know I will get beat up for this verbally but I still think resales are a bad idea. Your perpetuating a practice which has ruined YOUR ownership and rendered resales useless . It's a matter of time before the resorts catch up and buy them back. Til then ... Enjoy... But the time will come. 

( proud I paid full price )


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 17, 2013)

Justthefacts said:


> I assume that people who revert back to weeks don't know how to use their timeshare.  Points are wonderful. Grand view is a great property . I go there frequently and have had a spectacular experience every time. Even if you stay weeks you said you love Vegas and its nice to have peace and quiet right next to all the action and noise.
> 
> I know I will get beat up for this verbally but I still think resales are a bad idea. Your perpetuating a practice which has ruined YOUR ownership and rendered resales useless . It's a matter of time before the resorts catch up and buy them back. Til then ... Enjoy... But the time will come.
> 
> ( proud I paid full price )



The OP indicated that s/he paid too much which makes me think s/he bought retail.  I think overpaying by several thousands is what ruins it for most people and lies and misrepresentations told by the sales people.  And by the way 90-95% of RCI points transfer upon resale.  If an owner voluntarily takes it out of points it may revert but that is on the owner not the fact that it is a resale.  There are also ownerships that are more valuable as a RCI week than in RCI points.  Grandview is not one of them but I have a few weeks ownerships that I can get quite a few more weeks at the Grandview from one week than you can get their with RCI points.

It is good that there are those who like to overpay by $10,000-$20,000 or more and weren't tricked into it by deceit.  That is what keeps developers building more resorts that resale owners can go to much cheaper.

Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 17, 2013)

Justthefacts said:


> I know I will get beat up for this verbally but I still think resales are a bad idea. Your perpetuating a practice which has ruined YOUR ownership and rendered resales useless . It's a matter of time before the resorts catch up and buy them back. Til then ... Enjoy... But the time will come.
> 
> ( proud I paid full price )



I think you are a shill. A timeshare is worth what people are willing to pay for it when they know ALL the facts. A well informed consumer will NEVER buy a TS from the developer.

You have made several posts in your 1 day here that indicate you are no newbie, and continue to spout the 'retail' line. What you espouse (that developers will buy them back) is frankly what we hope for to even the playing field. You said in another thread that people should buy retail, becuse 'almost all TS resorts' are doing away with perks or de-valuing the ownership of resale buyers. I have only heard of Wastegate doing that, and their product is of dubious value anyway. What happens when an outfit does that is to make the TS unsellable, and therefore worthless to buyers. They are stuck with it. Can't transfer ownership to family or friends, yes, or potential buyers.

So go back under your rock- or salesroom- and prey on the unsuspecting, because we are on to the lying tricks.

Jim


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 17, 2013)

*eBay All The Way.  Resale All The Way.*




Justthefacts said:


> I still think resales are a bad idea.


The only difference between my resale timeshares & other people's full-freight timeshares at the same resorts is our respective costs of acquisition -- thousands of dollars (full freight) on the 1 hand, $500 or less (resale) on the other hand.

Other than that, there is no difference.  Same maintenance fees.  Same reservation & exchange & occupancy privileges.  Same everything.  

With that knowledge, I would not enjoy timesharing if I had to pay full freight.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jjhall5150 (Apr 21, 2013)

daggr I'm in the same boat as you. I purchase a unit from the Grandview in 2011 after someone in our family let me use RCI for our travel to Las Vegas. Loved the property and ended up purchasing a unit for $5000 (which turned out to be a tri-annual). 

I never knew that you could rent them privately or even purchase them at resell. I'm not even sure how that works.

Lesson learned, but it's nice to know I have a piece of property at a nice resort in Vegas that I will use.

We all learn together


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 21, 2013)

*eBay All The Way.  Resale All The Way.*




jjhall5150 said:


> I never knew that you could rent them privately or even purchase them at resell. I'm not even sure how that works.


Click here for some current examples. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2013)

jjhall5150 said:


> daggr I'm in the same boat as you. I purchase a unit from the Grandview in 2011 after someone in our family let me use RCI for our travel to Las Vegas. Loved the property and ended up purchasing a unit for $5000 (which turned out to be a tri-annual).
> 
> I never knew that you could rent them privately or even purchase them at resell. I'm not even sure how that works.
> 
> ...



some fabulous articles to help you along in the TUG ADVICE section:

http://advice.tug2.net


can start with the how to rent article here  http://rent.tug2.net


----------



## vegasVIP (Apr 21, 2013)

Justthefacts said:


> I assume that people who revert back to weeks don't know how to use their timeshare.  Points are wonderful. Grand view is a great property . I go there frequently and have had a spectacular experience every time. Even if you stay weeks you said you love Vegas and its nice to have peace and quiet right next to all the action and noise.
> 
> I know I will get beat up for this verbally but I still think resales are a bad idea. Your perpetuating a practice which has ruined YOUR ownership and rendered resales useless . It's a matter of time before the resorts catch up and buy them back. Til then ... Enjoy... But the time will come.
> 
> ( proud I paid full price )



My resale purchase is exactly what I wanted.  7k plat for 10k.  I know one thing, every owners update I meet full freight buyers either in the limo or waiting area. All of them would have loved to find TUG first and saved 20k.  Preaching full freight is better is comical at best.


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 22, 2013)

*Booking your deeded week [Grandview Las Vegas]*

Still waiting on all the paperwork to clear on our TS but I was wondering how you book your deeded week for use if you did not want to exchange it with RCI?  We are on, or rather will be on the weeks program once all the paperwork clears.  Our TS is the Grandview in Las Vegas.  Thanks for helping out!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2013)

It can vary a little bit. Sometimes you simply show up on move-in day of your week. Sometimes they will call you to see if you are going to use it or deposit it. Sometimes you call and tell them. If no instructions come with your paperwork from the resort confirming your ownership, I'd call the desk and clarify. 

There is no one answer for all resorts or systems. Like all things 'timeshare' it just ain't that easy.

Jim


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> ... If no instructions come with your paperwork from the resort confirming your ownership, I'd call the desk and clarify.
> 
> There is no one answer for all resorts or systems. Like all things 'timeshare' it just ain't that easy.
> 
> Jim



I would definitely call them.  I've heard of some resorts that automatically deposit your unit if they don't hear from you by a certain time.

If you never plan on exchanging with RCI don't even open an account with them, or wait until you're ready to exchange then explore all the exchange company options available.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2013)

AND, yet another option...... I know the OP is a new owner, but Grandview is part of another mini system, and owners there can exchange within the system at lower cost- maybe even no cost (I don't know). Here's a link to the locations. http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/Locations.aspx I know the OP wants to use the place he owns at least at the first, but there are options.

Jim


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses, I appreciate it.  Lots of good information at this site!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2013)

*Playing The Timeshare Game.*

It is semi-risky but possible to try renting out your Grandview week for cash, then spend some of the cash on a bargain _Last Call_ week at Grandview via RCI. 

For years we did that with our outstanding 3BR-3BA Orlando timeshare -- rented it out for enough money to cover maintenance fees plus a little something left over, then used the little something to pay for an RCI _Last Call_ or _Instant Exchange_ reservation for ourselves at somebody else's timeshare.  One time we got an _Instant Exchange_ 3BR-3BA reservation at our own outstanding timeshare.

Grandview frequently shows up as available on RCI's _Last Call_ list. 

Both times we stayed at Grandview, we got _Last Call_ or on-sale _Extra Vacation Getaway_ reservations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 22, 2013)

yes, I was actually thinking of exchanging and then trying to go to Florida in the summer and use a last call in Vegas in the spring instead.  I will have a better idea once the paperwork is cleared and I get my RCI login so I can do some investigating.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2013)

When you get to thinking fairly seriously about exchanging, you might consider actually joining TUG. ($15/yr) That gives you access to 10's of thousands of reviews by TUGgers of thousands of resorts. Mostly unbiased. These will help you decide on places you want to go and choose between them. It also gets rid of that pesky 'Guest' designation by your username and makes you known henceforth as a Member, beknighted and bestowed upon with all TUG knowledge. (well, sort of. Some things just take time to ferret out)

Jim


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 22, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> AND, yet another option...... I know the OP is a new owner, but Grandview is part of another mini system, and owners there can exchange within the system at lower cost- maybe even no cost (I don't know). Here's a link to the locations. http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/Locations.aspx I know the OP wants to use the place he owns at least at the first, but there are options.
> 
> Jim



Not to thread hijack but is GrandView also part of the Vacation Village Resort system as well? When you google Grandview at Las Vegas the first link that comes up is through Vacation Village? Is GV part of both these systems??


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 22, 2013)

I believe it is part of the vacation village resorts.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2013)

Methinks it's the other way around. Vacation Village and Grandview Resorts are part of Daily Management.


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 22, 2013)

I guess you are correct.  Here is the link

http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 22, 2013)

*You Typed A Mouthful.*




vegasVIP said:


> Preaching full freight is better is comical at best.


You are correct, sir. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## vckempson (Apr 23, 2013)

A 1 bdrm week 32 is worth 17 TPU's.

Grandview is one of many properties managed by Daily Management Resorts (DMR).  Their system is kind of a hybrid mini-system.  You cannot exchange to other properties internally thu DMR.  You have to belong to RCI and make your exchanges just as you would to any other RCI properties.  When you go to book the exchange, the fee will be a reduced fee of $139, instead of the usual $199.

If you choose to join RCI, you can deposit your week and get 17 TPU's.  You can then use that to exchange back into Grandview for about 8 TPU's for a 1 bdrm or 12 TPU's for a 2 bdrm (or less in many cases).  So, if you really like Vegas, you can get 2 weeks at Grandview for the 1 week you own.  Factor in all the RCI fees and getting that 2nd week will cost you less than $350.   

You'll also have access to getaway weeks where you just pay a fee for the exchange.  You're really not exchanging anything, just renting a week.  For Vegas, Orlando and other overbuilt places, those rentals can be often be had for under $350 as well.     

While RCI might cost you something more, it would allow you to stretch your ownership into more vacation time and lower your avarage cost per week significantly.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 23, 2013)

I forgot to mention that you can set up an account at Daily Management for the week you own.  You can then pay maintanance fees and request to either reserve or deposit your week thru the site.  You'll need your full contract number to set up that account.


----------



## daggr63 (Apr 23, 2013)

All really good information, thank you!  We also had the two extra weeks that came with the purchase which I guess you can use for the extra vacations (can only search 45 days or less out) which I think will make it a little cheaper also.


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 24, 2013)

vckempson said:


> A 1 bdrm week 32 is worth 17 TPU's.
> 
> Grandview is one of many properties managed by Daily Management Resorts (DMR).  Their system is kind of a hybrid mini-system.  You cannot exchange to other properties internally thu DMR.  You have to belong to RCI and make your exchanges just as you would to any other RCI properties.  When you go to book the exchange, the fee will be a reduced fee of $139, instead of the usual $199.
> 
> ...



What about Vacation Village resorts as GV appears to be part of this community as well, not just Daily Management...


----------



## vckempson (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand the question.  All The Vacation Village resorts are a part of the Daily Management Resorts properties plus many more.  There is no internal trading within any of these.  Any and all discounted trades must take place within RCI.  Does that answer your question?


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 24, 2013)

Guess i am confused because when you go to daily management website they only list 17 or so resorts, but go to vacation village website and its a much larger listing but i guess its the affiliates of VV that you can see on that site that you cannot on daily management site


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Guess i am confused because when you go to daily management website they only list 17 or so resorts, but go to vacation village website and its a much larger listing but i guess its the affiliates of VV that you can see on that site that you cannot on daily management site



Wow!  Learn something new every day.  I didn't know they had different lists.  I did a quick test, putting on hold Driftwood Resorts.  It's listed on the Vacation Village site but not the Daily Management site.  It came through with a lower exchange fee.

I'd conclude then that the reduced exchange fee is applied to all the resorts listed on the Vacation Village site.  I'll have to get familiar with them to take advantage of a wider selection.  Thanks for pointing that out to me.  It's worth noting that not all of those resorts are the greatest.  It would still be worth another $60 if there's something much nicer nearby.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Vacation Village List of Participating Resorts


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 25, 2013)

vckempson said:


> Wow!  Learn something new every day.  I didn't know they had different lists.  I did a quick test, putting on hold Driftwood Resorts.  It's listed on the Vacation Village site but not the Daily Management site.  It came through with a lower exchange fee.
> 
> I'd conclude then that the reduced exchange fee is applied to all the resorts listed on the Vacation Village site.  I'll have to get familiar with them to take advantage of a wider selection.  Thanks for pointing that out to me.  It's worth noting that not all of those resorts are the greatest.  It would still be worth another $60 if there's something much nicer nearby.



What I dont understand is why cant I see all of these resorts in the Home Group search? I can only see the 17 "daily management" resorts???

Also strangely I swear when messing around with searches last night on a Lake Tahoe property that is Vacation Village the exchange fee was $149, but now when I look today its $199, the same for a Palm Springs VV resort... Thoughts? I am going to call the VV# for points reservations because the link provided says its $139 when booking via Internal Exchange.


----------



## vckempson (Apr 25, 2013)

What do you mean by Home Group search?  Maybe there's something else I'm not familiar with.

Do you own at any additional resorts that aren't tied to Vacation Village?  To get the discounted fee, you have to use a Vacation Village or Daily Management deposit for the exchange to get the lower fee.  Not sure if that's the case for you but I'll explain just in case.

So for example.  You own the following.

Westgate worth 45 TPU's
Vacation Village at Parkway worth 25 TPU's

So if you look to make an exchange into Grandview Las Vegas for 18 TPU's, you can book it with the VV@P for $139 and get 7 TPU's change.

On the other hand, you try to book the Lake Tahoe property for 29 TPU's, you only have the Westgate deposit that will cover it and for that it's $199 and you'll get 16 TPU's in change.


----------



## Smokatoke (Apr 25, 2013)

vckempson said:


> What do you mean by Home Group search?  Maybe there's something else I'm not familiar with.
> 
> Do you own at any additional resorts that aren't tied to Vacation Village?  To get the discounted fee, you have to use a Vacation Village or Daily Management deposit for the exchange to get the lower fee.  Not sure if that's the case for you but I'll explain just in case.
> 
> ...



Points system is different than Weeks in terms of reservations. Booking your home week can be done 13-12 months out, and then there are windows for booking at your resort in general, and then within the Home Group of resorts your management company runs. Within RCI there is a search function that specifically looks at only "Home Resort/Groups" since you are supposed to get better trade priority and lower exhange fees. For whatever reason it seems like that function is only showing me Daily Management resorts and not all of the Vacation Village resorts as well.


----------



## DJAlan (Aug 1, 2013)

*Don't much care for Daily Management Resorts company*



vckempson said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question.  All The Vacation Village resorts are a part of the Daily Management Resorts properties plus many more.  There is no internal trading within any of these.  Any and all discounted trades must take place within RCI.  Does that answer your question?



Before DMR, my Timeshare was with Aqua Sun and we could make changes to any other 'internal' resort (within AS) for NO CHARGE!

Just found out myself that it's all changed now... I called to swap into Grandview (from mine in Orlando) and was told I had to deposit it and then go through RCI and PAY to exchange!  Didn't have to do that 10 years ago (last time I wanted to stay at an 'internal' one - I usually rent it or trade to 'outside the network' ones through RCI).

My question is this:
When DMR took over, were any of us NOTIFIED that they were going to have to PAY to exchange now?

Secondly:
What the heck is DMR doing FOR us?  Seems the individual resorts could handle everything they are doing (and mostly do already!).


----------

